# Had to order another 2010 Giant..........



## DMBizeau (Jul 7, 2010)

Well I didnt HAVE to. :-D But anyone that has Giants understands. :-D . I already had a female from a new pairing coming but decided to get another for some upcoming breeding projects. That and they are just so damn cool. :twisted:


----------



## Jer723 (Jul 7, 2010)

You are so lucky, if only my mom would let me get an extreme :-D

Jerry


----------



## chelvis (Jul 7, 2010)

Man your house is gonna be a tegu run family soon. Well if you ever need to down size some of your other tegu project *cough* your blue tegus *cough cough* I know a great home. LOL. Can't wait to see what you produce in a few years, should be crazy


----------



## DMBizeau (Jul 7, 2010)

I got rid of over $5k in boa morphs and other reptiles I had enough to pick up some good animals and I am used to the workload.

Thanks for the compliment, I look forward to making some neat stuff.


----------



## reptastic (Jul 7, 2010)

cool, sounds awesome. what are you planning on pairing? you have all the ingredients for an all american clutch in a few years.


----------



## DMBizeau (Jul 7, 2010)

Going to try a few things, Not sure if I am going to end up keeping the red and what I can try depends alot on what sex each tegu ends up being. I am going to do an all american to blue and giant to blue at the least hopefully. A giant with a burnt nose and the tail length of a blue would would be pretty awesome as well as a tegu that shows lots of blue color all the time. The possibilities are endless. All American to Giant would be cool too.


----------



## chelvis (Jul 8, 2010)

Man put me on the wait list for a giant blue cross, that would be crazy.


----------



## DMBizeau (Jul 8, 2010)

chelvis said:


> Man put me on the wait list for a giant blue cross, that would be crazy.


Yeah makes me wish it was easier to find an adult female blue without an astronomical pricetag, I would love to breed her to my big blizard/sugar male that is ready to go. But both my blues are 30"+ right now with no bb's yet so another year and they should be good as well.


----------



## DMBizeau (Jul 8, 2010)

the crazy thing is that I should be able to both male giant/blue female and blue male/giant female which should make some different combos even though they are both blue/giant pairings.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

I wish we could have afforded a giant this year. My wife bought me a B/W for fathers day. but I think next year I am going to get a giant.


----------



## Kingwolf26 (Jul 14, 2010)

I got a giant from my local reptile store for 250 and it most definately is a giant. I would love to post pics but nothing is working out right now


----------



## txrepgirl (Jul 14, 2010)

Congrats on getting another Tegu  . It is true. Once you get one you will fall in love with them. Then the colection of Tegus start lol. I can't wait to see in a few years how your Tegu babies will look like. My female powder blue/red hybrid is ready to go but I have to wait until my All American ( Shakespeare ) is old enough for me to breed him with her. Sorry for changing the subject.

This is Schatzi ( my female ). Those ones are with the flash off.












Those ones are with the flash on :


----------



## Kingwolf26 (Jul 31, 2010)

that is one interesting looking tegu.


----------



## tora (Aug 1, 2010)

I loooove the greenish tint.


----------

